# Required Vaccinations Once I130 is Approved



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello and thank you for reading!

My husband and I are preparing ourselves for the next step after my petition for my husband is approved. We have been told here that he will require certain vaccinations so he has gotten a list of all his previous vaccinations and it shows he only needs the varicella (chicken pox) and the flu shot. But we are wondering if the U.S. will REQUIRE him to have the varicella if he has had chicken pox before. Could someone confirm that or is there a place where I can find this out for sure? This vaccine is expensive and were trying to avoid unnecessary costs here. 

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm in the same position... In the UK just started the visa process to be with my American husband. I had chicken pox as a child but there is no evidence because I never saw a doctor at the time. I believe they give you a blood test at the medical to see if you are immune so hopefully you will be. That's what I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

when you go for your medical they will do any you require


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

Davis1 said:


> when you go for your medical they will do any you require


They won't do the varicella in the UK as its not available. Not sure what happens then.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Madhouse1964 said:


> They won't do the varicella in the UK as its not available.


I'm not sure what you're talking about. The varicella vaccine is licensed and is available in the United Kingdom under the brand name VARIVAX.

If you mean that the NHS won't cover that particular vaccination for U.S. immigration purposes, that's probably correct, but what else is new?


----------



## Madhouse1964 (Feb 13, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about. The varicella vaccine is licensed and is available in the United Kingdom under the brand name VARIVAX.
> 
> If you mean that the NHS won't cover that particular vaccination for U.S. immigration purposes, that's probably correct, but what else is new?


Hmmm not sure then. I read that if you needed it you would have to get it from elsewhere.... Can't remember where I read it now.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> when you go for your medical they will do any you require


And some that you might not. My wife and I went today to a medical center on the approved list , to obtain medical reports, TB test and review of vaccinations. We had previously ensured that we had received all relevant vaccinations from our GP, so that the cost was minimal.

The clinic was going to give us (amongst others) polio vaccinations. Neither of us is aged less than 19. We declined. 

'You have to'. 

'We don't have to'. 

'You have to'.

'We decline'.

So we got everything else done, but did not pay inflated prices for any extra vaccines. Something for folks to be aware of when they go for these examinations.



.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I just re-read this, and realise that I didn't add a needed postscript.

I went back some days later to have my TB skin test looked at. They had another go at selling me a polio vaccination. The dialogue was something like:

"You haven't had your polio vaccination. We need to give you one"

"No you don't".

"The Government says you need to have a polio vaccination".

"No they don't".

"Well they recommend you have a polio vaccination".

"No they don't".

"Well we recommend you have a polio vaccination".

"I don't give a shyt. Can we move on and you give me my completed medical please?"

Their attempted scam failed. I feel that in most cases it would work - after all, they're on a *Government list*!


----------

